# wie behalte ich ordnung in meinem system?



## Transmitter (8. Januar 2003)

hi!

ich habe jetzt ein paar programme runtergeladen.

teilweise java .. die muss man ja nur mit
 "java -jar *.jar"
aufrufen .. 

wie behalte ich denn da ordnung?

sehe ich das richtig, dass im /bin folder alle programme sind, die ich per bash ( zb. ls ) aufrufen kann?

und soll ich meine programme dann auch noch dazu packen?

wo wird denn das zeug hinkopiert, wenn ich was per rpm installiere?
also was größeres wie zb. maya / ( wie hieß das delphi für unix ? ) / openoffice / oder sonst größere pakete, die bei windows alle schön ins programme verzeichnis kommen .. 
evtl. die dll´s nach WINNT .. 

soll ich mir da auch einen "programme" ordner anlegen, oder darf ich was benutzen, was schon im system besteht?

thx schon mal
cu - transmitter


----------



## Christian Fein (9. Januar 2003)

Nun es kommt drauf an ob du systemweit installierst(programme für alle User nutzbar) oder nur für den einen user.

Userweite installation:
Ins eigene Homeverzeichnis.

Systemweit:
Kommt drauf an. 
/usr/local ist ein guter platz z.b
[[usr = unix system ressourcen]
/opt [optional]
wird oft angelget für solche sachen.


java -jar *.jar
lässt sich wunderbar über ein Shellscript aufrufen.


/bin ordner würde ich so lassen wie er ist. und lieber im home einen /bin ordner erstellen und diesen in den Suchpfad aufnehmen


----------



## Transmitter (10. Januar 2003)

muss man /opt von hand anlegen?

und muss ich selbst die rpm´s und sources in die /bin bzw. /usr dirs kopieren, und von dort aus kopilieren, oder geht das automatisch?

denke mal, erst runterladen, dann ins gewünschte dir verschieben, und compilen, bzw. installen?


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (11. Januar 2003)

Gehört so mehr oder weniger zum Thema:
http://www.powered-by-linux.de/system/ws-verzeichnisstruktur.html


----------



## Transmitter (12. Januar 2003)

ja, das ist klasse 

dankeschön!


----------

